# Cats and tablets



## chaps89 (23 April 2019)

Kitty cat has thyroid problems and has been on felimazole tablets for a while now.
Initially anyone could give him a tablet in a pill pocket. We must have had 18 moths/2 years of having tablets this way with no fuss.
Then we had to double his dose and he stopped touching pill pockets.
We had a good run for a couple of months using the meat stick treats to get them down him, though it would take a bit of persistence. Then they stopped being acceptable.
Then we tried a pill gun. It takes 1 person to hold him, the other to get it down him (he's a big, 6kg, cat) That eventually started getting quite traumatic. Now we save it for emergencies and OH puts his motorbike gear on to hold him.
The last few weeks he's eaten it from pate but that appears not to be an option either anymore.
I've now tried cheese, cream cheese (marginal success), ham, salami, chicken, 2 different types of pate and I'm having no success.
Tablets say not to crush else I'd try that too! 

He has his bloods monitored regularly and is otherwise well in himself but usually just 2 or 3 days on no or reduced amounts of his meds has him being ill which I want to try and avoid, for both our sakes.

So, people of HHO, any ideas?
(Will call the vet to see if there's anything else we can do if we have exhausted all options!)


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 April 2019)

I think you can get a thyroid medication ear gel which you could ask your vet about.

I used to try and pop a pill in when they were asleep and before they had a chance to react. My old girl didnâ€™t react well to the thyroid medication anyway but pilling her was so distressing I gave up and let the disease take its course as initially she just lost weight and was very hungry but otherwise comfortable in herself.


----------



## Mule (23 April 2019)

You could try proper full fat butter. Cut off a wedge and stick the tablet in. It works for my jack russell.


----------



## WandaMare (23 April 2019)

Do you wrap him in a towel when you try to pop it in his mouth? In the cattery if they are difficult I try to catch them while they are asleep, quickly wrap a thick towel round them and hold it on tight, quickly open the mouth and hold the head far enough back so that when you drop the pill it falls vertically straight down the throat first time. I also find you have to be really relaxed and stress free to do it well because if you show any sign of impatience or stress they pick up on it before you even start and you will have a struggle on your hands.

I sometimes use the Weebox chicken lick elicks if I have to resort to hiding in food, they all seem to love it.


----------



## chaps89 (24 April 2019)

Thanks everyone.
I will ask the vet about the ear gel. He's not over keen on his ears being messed with due to a history of ear infections but it's worth a try and we can maybe alternate between pills and gel?
Butter I will try, anything has to be worth a go!
We've tried wrapping him in a towel. He is the world's soppiest most gentle cat. Until giving him his tablet. We've tried wrapping him in a towel, scruffing him and holding him in a way he's not supposed to be able to fight. All of them worked fine initially, he was relaxed, we were relaxed, he got his pill then lots of treats. Now he fights and it's horrible.
I think next time we're at the vet I will ask them to show me how to do it. We've tried YouTube videos but are obviously a bit rubbish!


----------



## Umbongo (26 April 2019)

You can now get ear gel or an oral liquid. 
If medication is becoming a real issue then I would seriously consider the other options such as surgery, radiation therapy or diet (hills y/d).


----------



## ester (26 April 2019)

chuck down throat and rubbed to swallow?

Ours had cardiac issues and started armed with towel and extra pair of hands but he never seemed too fussed.
There was a fab montage of very efficient pill givers on fb the other week.

found it, they all seem a bit dim!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=402219087011510


----------



## tankgirl1 (26 April 2019)

I'm a VN although out of work, and I tend to pop it straight down, hold their mouth shut and do a short sharp blow on their nose which usually shocks them into swallowing


----------



## windand rain (26 April 2019)

ester said:



			chuck down throat and rubbed to swallow?

Ours had cardiac issues and started armed with towel and extra pair of hands but he never seemed too fussed.
There was a fab montage of very efficient pill givers on fb the other week.

found it, they all seem a bit dim!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=402219087011510



Click to expand...

Thy all look sedated my cat would have killed you if you tried to lie him on his back for any reason and pill taking had to be done the old fashioned front legs behind his back toes barely touching the table scruffed and head back. Worked everytime but not something I would want to do daily


----------



## Theocat (27 April 2019)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I think you can get a thyroid medication ear gel which you could ask your vet about.

I used to try and pop a pill in when they were asleep and before they had a chance to react. My old girl didnâ€™t react well to the thyroid medication anyway but pilling her was so distressing I gave up and let the disease take its course as initially she just lost weight and was very hungry but otherwise comfortable in herself.
		
Click to expand...

Having wrestled with cats and medication and prescription diets, I would also not personally try to persevere with medication if getting it in to them was highly distressing. Both humans and cats can end up in a perpetual state of wariness and stress, and the little buggers learn ridiculously quickly. Hopefully there is an alternative your vet can give you, but trying to get a pill down a reluctant cat, every day, indefinitely, is not feasible, in my opinion.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 April 2019)

Theocat said:



			Having wrestled with cats and medication and prescription diets, I would also not personally try to persevere with medication if getting it in to them was highly distressing. Both humans and cats can end up in a perpetual state of wariness and stress, and the little buggers learn ridiculously quickly. Hopefully there is an alternative your vet can give you, but trying to get a pill down a reluctant cat, every day, indefinitely, is not feasible, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...


We had a cat who developed asthma in middle age, she would take tablets at first, then that became to stressful for her (and us), so we progressed to injections given at the vet surgery.  When she got to needing an injection once a week and being stressed by the vet visit/travelling, we decided with the vet that we could no longer justify her quality of life (or lack of it).


----------



## Aru (27 April 2019)

How old is he? if a young or middle-aged cat who doesn't have kidney issues then would highly recommend the radioactive iodine treatment. It seems a very expensive option initially but often works out much the same as medication blood tests etc on the cat longterm...and its a short term stress on the cat compared to tableting daily. 
Alternatively, some people have luck with the transdermal gel rubbed on the inside of the ear.It needs to be compounded by a pharmacy in most cases.


----------



## JillA (27 April 2019)

I don't know what pill pockets are but Easypill cat is a putty that you can enclose the tablets in. My smartarse house cat takes it without it even touching the sides and the yard cats ditto - it means I can dose them individually even when I can't pick them up


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 April 2019)

I'm a Fosterer for Cats Protection, and I said right at the outset that if anything needs a pill then I'm taking them to the vet-nurses to do it!!

On the odd occasions I've tried to administer anything to my own cats, its been a bit like a scene out of The Exorcist, i.e. priest tries administering communion wafer to Demon.......... all in all plenty of spitting/frothing, and usually blood as well if I get scratched!


----------



## Blanche (27 April 2019)

I have a way that I give tablets and I hope I can explain clearly. I kneel on the floor and sit on my heels. I put the cat between my legs with the head facing out. You close your legs on the cat and sort of sit on the cat ( you obviously donâ€™t put any weight on them). You then shove the tablet in. Cats tend to try and back away, which in this case just makes it easier to contain them. I have never had a problem doing it this way by myself. My sister has been giving her cat tablets like this for a couple months ( with a pill gun) and it is going really well.


----------



## chaps89 (27 April 2019)

Thanks everyone, I'll try to respond to all points.

After not eating at all one day, I tried our fall back of chicken and rice which seems to have kick started things again and he has successfully had his tablets the last 2 or 3 days - I've put them in a different treat or bit of food each day. But the points raised about the putty and sitting/not sitting on him are stored as back ups!
I've spoken to my vet yesterday and he said the gel for the ears is prohibitively expensive but there is a liquid. He said although tests won't have been done on it, it should be safe to switch between tablets and liquid, it's the same active ingredient.
His last blood test showed his renal function is starting to be compromised so he's on renal food (so thyroid food isn't an option unfortunately) I presume this would be why my vet hasn't suggested him as a candidate for the radiation?
At 17 I know we're probably on limited time now and if giving his tablets starts to become too stressful or traumatic or just impossible then so be it, I won't put him through anything major or too stressful. Thankfully he seems not to hold a grudge and is seeming well at the moment - he is currently curled up on my lap having a cuddle.


----------



## missmatch (27 April 2019)

As a lifelong cat rescuer there is no magic trick I know of. Just when you think youâ€™ve nailed it they figure it out. My best bet is usually marmite. Coat the tablet in the stuff. But this is pinned in my kitchen and I hope it will make you smile. Iâ€™ve no idea who wrote it but itâ€™s been on the internet for years. 

1)  Pick up cat and cradle it in the crock of your left arm as if holding a baby.  Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of the cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand.  As cat opens mouth, pop pill into mouth.  Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.  

2)  Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa.  Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.

3)  Retrieve cat from bedroom and throw soggy pill away.

4)  Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm while holding rear paws tightly with left hand   Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger.  Hold mouth shut for a count of ten.

5)  Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe.  Retrieve spouse from outside.

6)  Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees.  Hold front and rear paws.  Ignore low growls emitted by  cat.  Get spouse to hold hear firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth.  Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.  

7)  Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap.  Make note buy new ruler and repair curtains.  Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later.

8)  Wrap cat i large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible form below armpit.  Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.

9)  Check label to make sure pill is not harmful to humans.  Drink one beer to take taste away.  Apply Band-Aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.

10)  Retrieve cat from neighbor's shed.  Get another pill.  Open another beer.  Place cat in cupboard and close door on neck to leave head showing.  Force mouth open with dessert spoon.  Flick pill down throat with elastic band.  

11)  Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges.  Drink beer.  Fetch bottle of scotch.  Pour shot of scotch and drink.  Apply cold compress to cheek and check record for date of last tetanus shot.  Apply whiskey compress to cheek to disinfect.  Toss back another shot.  Throw shirt away and fetch new on from bedroom.  

12)  Call fire department to retrieve cat from across the road.  Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat.  Take last pill from foil wrap.  

13)  Tie the little &#^@'s front legs to rear legs with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table.  Find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed.  Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of steak.  Be rough about it.  Hold cat's head vertically and pour two pints of water down throat to wash pill down.  

14)  consume remainder of scotch.  Get spouse to drive you to the ER.  Sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from right eye.  Call furniture shop on way home to order new table.  

15)  Arrange for SPCA to collect mutant cat from hell and call local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.


How To Give Your Dog A Pill

1)  Wrap pill in bacon.

2) Toss it in the air.


----------



## Aru (28 April 2019)

chaps89 said:



			Thanks everyone, I'll try to respond to all points.

After not eating at all one day, I tried our fall back of chicken and rice which seems to have kick started things again and he has successfully had his tablets the last 2 or 3 days - I've put them in a different treat or bit of food each day. But the points raised about the putty and sitting/not sitting on him are stored as back ups!
I've spoken to my vet yesterday and he said the gel for the ears is prohibitively expensive but there is a liquid. He said although tests won't have been done on it, it should be safe to switch between tablets and liquid, it's the same active ingredient.
His last blood test showed his renal function is starting to be compromised so he's on renal food (so thyroid food isn't an option unfortunately) I presume this would be why my vet hasn't suggested him as a candidate for the radiation?
At 17 I know we're probably on limited time now and if giving his tablets starts to become too stressful or traumatic or just impossible then so be it, I won't put him through anything major or too stressful. Thankfully he seems not to hold a grudge and is seeming well at the moment - he is currently curled up on my lap having a cuddle.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately once the kidneys are compromised the radiation isn't advised in an older cat. One of the side effects of an overactive thyroid is high blood pressure....this often strangely helps the kidneys  when they are in early failure(very common in older cats!) as they get a better blood supply...after radiation treatment, however, this blood supply drops dramatically back to normal and the previously bolstered kidneys now have to cope with less....and its not uncommon to have them deteriorate rapidly and need to start kidney treatments to try and manage the chronic failure.
Some vets also rightly or wrongly don't mention Radiation for a few reasons. They do have to meet the requirments-free of kidney issues, would cope with time away from home. It is expensive and as it's only offered in referral centers and does involve a lengthy stay at the facility(until they are no longer radioactive) so it's not for everyone. But if it was an option...its what I would do to my own cat rather then have to fight and get tablets into her daily so I do try and mention it to people.
THere is 0 chance my cat would tolerate tableting daily and still suffer me to touch her though...so I am thinking from that perspective!

Liquid sounds like a winner though! or at least an alternative option for the days he decides tablets are a no go!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 May 2019)

Blanche said:



			I have a way that I give tablets and I hope I can explain clearly. I kneel on the floor and sit on my heels. I put the cat between my legs with the head facing out. You close your legs on the cat and sort of sit on the cat ( you obviously donâ€™t put any weight on them). You then shove the tablet in. Cats tend to try and back away, which in this case just makes it easier to contain them. I have never had a problem doing it this way by myself. My sister has been giving her cat tablets like this for a couple months ( with a pill gun) and it is going really well.
		
Click to expand...

Yep this is what I used to do with our old girl who needed kidney and thyroid tablets and when either of these need their wormer. Dairylea was recommended and it was successful at first but then she got wise to it! Fortunately she was a very placid nature but you've got to be fairly business like obviously not rough but of the we are going to do this so let's get it done first time, if they are between your legs the front paws are more contained though watch for rearing!! She then got her nightly dreamies after she'd had her pills

The resemblance to the exorcist made me laugh its happened before with simple ragdoll and a rather large wormer,  finally got it down him he then went and threw it up all over the carpet!!

Also watch them for a couple of minutes, little girl was good at looking like she'd swallowed it then youd find the pill later on on the floor!


----------



## supsup (2 May 2019)

Just to throw in another option: My cats both love "laxapet" paste (meant to help with hairballs), and will happily lick it off my finger. I guess it's similar to the putty mentioned above. When I need to give a pill (wormer, so infrequent), I coat it in a generous amount of laxapet, and they will just lick it off my finger. The stuff has a consistency similar to sticky vaseline, so coats the pill really well. Might be another thing to try alongside pill pockets etc.


----------



## SlinkyMinxy (2 May 2019)

My cat was diagnosed with a thyroid problem yesterday and I was given an oral liquid to give her (Thyronorm). The vet said it could just be mixed into food if necessary, although it would be preferable if I could syringe it into the cat. She said that the most important thing was to get her to take it, by whatever means necessary! 
Trying to pill or syringe my cat is like wrestling with an octopus with sharp bits attached to it, so I have gone for the food-mixing option. So far, it has been eaten without protest and my cat is a seriously fussy eater.


----------



## SEL (2 May 2019)

My mum buys a piece of steak for their elderly cat every week and fries a small chunk daily for his tablet. Has to be medium rare otherwise he's not interested  He's a huge moggy and even at 19 will put up a fight if you try to get him to take a pill without the steak.

My childhood cat in old age was hilarious. Mum thought she was doing a cracking job of getting the pill down her daily until I dropped something by the bookcase. Bent down to pick it up and just under the book case was a little stash of spat out pills. Think Mum was more cross with my Dad's lax hoovering than with the cat!

My current cat was feral until she adopted me and I'd need to pre-book a stay in A&E if I even considered tablets. The local vet have written on her records that she's very hard to get a pill down.....


----------



## cobgoblin (8 May 2020)

I've never tried this but a friend used this method without fail. 

Put tablet into mouth on back of tongue if possible, hold mouth shut then briskly pretend to throw cat upwards... Obviously don't let go, just enough to make the cat feel weightless. Cat swallows.


----------



## chaps89 (8 May 2020)

This is quite an old thread now 

We found a solution though so I'll update 
My vets very kindly let me have 2 sessions with the vet nurses where they showed me different ways of giving him his tablet using a pill gun. I can now successfully give him his 3 daily tablets with minimal fuss each day


----------



## sunnyone (18 June 2020)

Living in France: the vets suggest hiding all tablets in Camembert! It works for our Spanish cat too!


----------



## Milliechaz (18 June 2020)

We use an oral liquid which she is more than happy to take via syringe.


----------

